# Bleeding after mating



## twinklevic

I mated my bitch cocker last week (Thursday) she was on day 12 of her season and appeared to have stopped bleeding. But today I have niced a considerable amount of darker blood again - is this normal?


----------



## Sgurr

Hi, did you get a tie with the mating or was it an enthusiastic few thrusts and then the dogs separated.

Couple of possibilities - if you did not get a tie, she was perhaps not ready to mate, not yet ovulated, but just going along with the pawplay. If you did get a tie there is the possibility of an infection from the stud. Or it could just be that your bitch is like this and no problem.

Keep her under close observation for the next few days. If the discharge becomes smelly at all or heavier, vet immediately -have a look at the pyometra sticky in this section. Ask your sister to check that the stud is OK and has no discharge. Check to see if she is still willing to stand - do the hand checks and watch her tail - she may have mated but before ovulation and so unlikely to be pregnant.

Do telephone your vet for advice and especially if she becomes listless, off her food or seems to be running a temperature.

Did you use a fern tester to see if she was ovulating?

Sgurr


----------



## jackson

I woudl say it is pretty normal. When a bitch ovulates, her season gets lighter or straw coloured, or she almost stops bleeding, so it may seem like she has stopped. Then afte rovulation she will usually carry on her season as normal, even if she has ben mated, which means heavier blood loss again. 

I agree if teh discharge is not just bloody, but odd coloured and smelly to get her checked out, but going by what you have said, it is perfectly normal.


----------



## twinklevic

They did tie for a good 20 minutes, no other problems (smell or behaviour wise)
Fingers crossed its all normal

Thanks


----------



## carol

when i mated my bitches they still bleed a little after, so its quite normal.


----------



## momentofmadness

I would say its normal.. Becasue the y start off quite bloody then go very light (straw coloured) then go Bloody again.. I don't think it will make any diff to the season when mated.. My girl still bled a little? 

Now I could be wrong as I am not a vet..
Have you got Book of the Bitch?


----------

